# nokia 6101



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

has anyone got one, if so how on earth do you get the back off? been trying to press the button and slide it but it aint moving.....
only got it yesterday and I cant get the sim in....


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've had that phone.

What you are doing should work. Although you need to keep it pushed in as you slide.


----------

